# Barbosa - Biggest steal in 2003 Draft



## ymachado (Jun 4, 2003)

As we lost this thread, here it goes again!

I believe Barbosa is the biggest steal in this 2003 Draft!

What do you think?


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Too early to say that.. Anyway seems to be a good player.... 
he has to adjust his shot... but is a legitimate PG.. A good pick by the Suns that have now an interesting prospect to develop and turn into an all-star in few years.. Anyway I think Josh Howard is a steal too, maybe even a bigger steal.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

i think josh howard is the biggest steal of the draft


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Well, this post got wiped but three years from now I think we will be saying that Phoenix got three of the four biggest steals from the draft with Maciej, Leandro, and Zarko.. the other one I have a feeling will be Delfino.. They say he's a more polished Ginobili ... Could be good.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> Well, this post got wiped but three years from now I think we will be saying that Phoenix got three of the four biggest steals from the draft with Maciej, Leandro, and Zarko.. the other one I have a feeling will be Delfino.. They say he's a more polished Ginobili ... Could be good.


The other one is Brian Cook


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Steve Blake! :wiz: On topic, Barbosa is looking like one of the major steals at this point. However, I'm willing to wait a few years to see how some of the guys like Delfino and Lampe do before I proclaim anything.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Steve Blake! :wiz:





> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> The other one is Brian Cook


Actually, in my original post I had a blurb on both Steve Blake and the possibility of Brian Cook (I was hoping the Jazz would draft him at the time).. Blake has had numerous superb games, but he needs to develop his own offensive game a bit more..


----------



## Joe Johnson #2 (Jan 23, 2004)

Barbosa has been playing extremally well being forced into the starting role only half way into his first season. Him and Carbarkaba should be great. The C's are great drafters as they have shown in the past and by the way these 2 are playing this years shouldn't be any diffrent


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

steve blake was the biggest steal.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shonin</b>!
> steve blake was the biggest steal.


Steve is a decent backup, but Leo could be a star in this league.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

IMO, you guys got a steal of a huge magnitude in Barbosa. Whats funny is that you guys might have gotten 2 other steals in Zarko and Lampe to boot. The colangelos are always good for a steal every other draft or so. These guys have hired some great scouts


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Their reliance on foreign scouting nets them huge benefits, imho. On top of letting them better know which foreign prospects might have a bright future in the NBA, it also helps them shy away from players who don't (Skita at this point is the best example I can give, though he hasn't really had a chance to show off his new muscle this year)..


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> Their reliance on foreign scouting nets them huge benefits, imho. On top of letting them better know which foreign prospects might have a bright future in the NBA, it also helps them shy away from players who don't (Skita at this point is the best example I can give, though he hasn't really had a chance to show off his new muscle this year)..


The difference is that he draft players with potential, not raw prospects.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I think the bigger steal is Milos Vujanic. He will probably prove to be just as good as Barbosa.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> I think the bigger steal is Milos Vujanic. He will probably prove to be just as good as Barbosa.


Well, he might be the steal of the 2002 draft, but I agree with you. When Barbosa's shot isn't falling he doesn't contribute a lot other than some nice defense which could be a LOT better given his intangibles..

I am very excited about Milos, especially since it seems more likely that he'll be in a Suns uni next year.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I agree, I wanted the Lakers to draft him


----------

